# Game seeking gamers in Anchorage Alaska



## Wizmodios (Aug 22, 2006)

Lookin for gamers in anchorage. I'm an experienced gamer who's flexible on character roles and changes of system. I've experience with DND ad&d, d20 modern, and Whitewolf willing to learn others. Wizmodios@gmail if you need a gamer.


----------

